# St Petersburg Alaska



## CaneCorsoDad (Jun 11, 2017)

Headed to Alaska in the morning, Island Point Lodge ,chasing Halibut and Kings, will post pics when Im back in 10 days as long as I dont become bear scat


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

I will always remember the words our guide told us on our first day at Great Slave Lake in the Northwest Territories - "You are no longer at the top of the food chain."


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm leaving 8/18 for two weeks in AK.. been wanting to go there for decades. Will be in Cooper landing for 4 days fishing for silvers on the kenai and then 4 days in Homer for halibut then four days in Whittaker sight seeing... it's a shame but I'm wishing weeks of my life away in anticipation of the trip..


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I was on Kodiak island this week 6 years ago, the "memories on this day" have been coming up on my phone all week, what a trip and what incredible memories! If you haven't been there do whatever you can to do it! The fishing is everything you dreamed it would be! And the scenery is 100x better! 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## CaneCorsoDad (Jun 11, 2017)

Better than you could ever imagine. Boated a 163 and a 109. Lotsa smaller halibut rockfish and kings bringing home 300 lbs of good eating .


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

I was there about six years ago this week also… Fished in the Russian and the Kenai confluence for Sockeye... and took a charter trip for halibut ... that was the most memorable trip ever had ... if you get a chance visit the tiny little town called hope ...There is exactly one bar/store in the town… Best damn beer I ever had


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

CaneCorsoDad said:


> Better than you could ever imagine. Boated a 163 and a 109. Lotsa smaller halibut rockfish and kings bringing home 300 lbs of good eating .
> View attachment 266439


Very nice..I sure would like to argue with a hundred pound plus halibut.. looks like you have some great eats for a good while..


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Great trip! Thanks for sharing,! Brings back good memories! 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## nschap (Jan 6, 2008)

Glad you got to go. I tell everyone I know that they need to get up there. It gets in your blood. When is your next trip


----------



## CaneCorsoDad (Jun 11, 2017)

nschap said:


> Glad you got to go. I tell everyone I know that they need to get up there. It gets in your blood. When is your next trip


Same bat time, Same bat channel, just about 363 days from Today


----------



## Pressman (Mar 31, 2008)

Ive been going to AK every year since 1995, hunting and or fishing. It never gets old, I leave July 20th and return Aug 7th, can't wait to go after seeing those big 'buts. I love jiggin for big lings too.


----------

